# A curiosity - music from your phone will stop when your car drives by



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I was walking out the driveway with noise-cancelling headphones plugged into my Tesla key phone aka iPhone. The music stopped and I then realized my wife was behind me in the car, crunching through the ice. Good thing, but odd that the music stopped just then. 

A half-hour later while I was returning out on our road, my wife drives past at maybe 40 mph. The music stopped again!

Seems my phone was trying to connect with the car, even as it was zooming by, being driven with different profile. I just walked into the garage with music playing. Didn't stop. Opened a door - then it stopped (car set to my wife's profile). 

Just a curiosity.


----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Have seen similar too as I walked up to get into my car while dialed into a conference call... took me a second to realize what was happening! 

Me: What’s happening?
My 3: I got this... we’re heading out right? Get in!
Me: Oh... right!
My 3: Right. Who’s driving today, me or you?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Yep - have even been in the house on a bluetooth headset on a call and the car "on" in the garage and the car takes over the phone call. Have to use the phone. Whatever rules are set in iOS and the car, not sure how it negotiates, but I'm sure she gets to hear a bit of your music. 

Also I've been in the back yard when the partner gets in the car to leave and if I drove last, my phone starts playing music in the car.


----------



## zztops (Jan 7, 2019)

haha I remember the first time something like this happened to me. It was when I bought the 3 and went to go pick it up from the delivery center. On the way back I tried to make a call through the car, but for some reason my phone audio was going to the BMW that was behind me... on the freeway...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

That has happened to me with my Leaf too. I'd be using the phone in the house, and when my wife goes to leave in the car, the phone connects to the car and I can no longer hear my phone.


----------



## epmenard (Mar 5, 2019)

Car was getting a shampoo and while idling in the waiting room at the local carwash, I received an incoming call from the girlfriend . I had barely started talking on the phone to her and Stanley decided to take over the call; I guess he's a bit jealous...

The cleaning guy at first was startled but quickly took advantage of the situation and started off a conversation with the gf...


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

That's the way Bluetooth works. Once in range of a paired device, it will connect. Profile doesn't matter.


----------

